

Reminder: Last Day of Submitting Y Combinator Application for new Batch.. - desaiguddu

Today is the Last Day of Submitting Y Combinator Application for new Batch..!
======
divvlr
I submitted my application within the first week. However, this link
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/susrsvp>) is saying that YC has no record of my
application. Yet, the another page says that it has been submitted. What's
going on?

